# Where did they all go?



## tet1953 (Jul 14, 2014)

Hello,
I found this forum while looking for info on something that has puzzled me for years. I live in a small town on the southern coast of Maine. I recall lots of pigeons in my town when I was a kid (uh..let's just say that was decades ago lol). They were everywhere, in flocks and on rooftops, in eaves, etc. A few years ago it occurred to me that I hadn't seen one in a long time. I couldn't remember the last time I saw one. And I still haven't.
I'm sure they can be found in bigger cities like Portland still. But I have not seen a single one in my town. Any insights?


----------



## orock (Mar 28, 2011)

Not sure for the reason in Maine. But where I'm from I believe it has to do with better equipment used in farming a lot less seeds left out in the fields meaning less food for the pigeons.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

tet1953 said:


> Hello,
> I found this forum while looking for info on something that has puzzled me for years. I live in a small town on the southern coast of Maine. I recall lots of pigeons in my town when I was a kid (uh..let's just say that was decades ago lol). They were everywhere, in flocks and on rooftops, in eaves, etc. A few years ago it occurred to me that I hadn't seen one in a long time. I couldn't remember the last time I saw one. And I still haven't.
> I'm sure they can be found in bigger cities like Portland still. But I have not seen a single one in my town. Any insights?


I agree, usually it does have to do with food, it has to. they move where the food is. that is why thinning out or trying to control populations where people give handouts to them is not going to work.


----------

